

American made quad-core, 8GB, 128GB SSD credit card sized computer - cgallic
http://imgur.com/a/uMK9F

======
jgeorge
The URL is plastered in the title of every picture post. Wasn't too hard to
find. Looks interesting.

------
astrodust
No pricing? No web site? What is this?

~~~
samspenc
I had to Google it:
[http://www.arnousedigitaldevices.com/newsite/](http://www.arnousedigitaldevices.com/newsite/)

This looks like their official announcement:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/1lenxr/introducing...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/1lenxr/introducing_the_biodigital_pc_a_credit_card_sized/)

